# Canicule mail PMI



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Hier j’ai reçu un mail de la PMI pour nous-mêmes AM, les accueillis et donner des conseils aux parents

Exemple pour les parents et nous-mêmes 

« Limiter l’augmentation de température de l’habitation
- En journée, laisser les fenêtres et les volets (rideaux, stores...) fermés
- Éviter d’utiliser des appareils chauffants, y compris pour la cuisine
- Dès que la température extérieure est inférieure à la température intérieure : ouvrir les fenêtres et faire des courants d’air en laissant ouvertes, les persiennes
Pour éviter les défenestrations accidentelles, rappelez de ne jamais laisser, même quelques secondes, un enfant seul près d’une fenêtre ouverte ou sur un balcon.
•
Comment limiter autant que possible l’exposition de l’enfant aux fortes chaleurs
A l’intérieur
- Garder l’enfant dans la pièce la plus fraîche du domicile
- Laisser les bébés en simple couche et, les plus grands, en sous-vêtements (sans les recouvrir d’un drap ou d’une couverture)
- Privilégier les activités calmes, tout en évitant une surexposition aux écrans. En l’absence de rafraîchissement possible dans l’habitation, on peut conseiller de passer plusieurs heures par jour dans un lieu public frais proche de son domicile, voire de séjourner dans un autre logement (famille, amis...)
En extérieur
- Éviter d’être dehors avec l’enfant aux heures les plus chaudes de la journée, particulièrement s’il s’agit d’un nourrisson. Préférer les sorties le matin avant 11 heures ou le soir après 21 heures
- Si une sortie se fait en journée, conseiller aux parents de vêtir l’enfant légèrement en préférant des vêtements amples, légers,
de couleur claire, couvrant, sans oublier
un chapeau à large bord, des lunettes de soleil avec une protection adaptée et de la crème solaire (indice de protection élevé) sur les zones découvertes, rester à l‘ombre le plus possible. Protéger les bébés dans les poussettes ou les porte-bébés dorsaux des rayons directs du soleil. Pour les bébés en porte-bébés éviter l’enfouissement des voies aériennes supérieures (nourrissons de moins de 4 mois). Éviter les activités physiques aux heures chaudes de la journée
En voiture
- Prévoir d’emporter pour tout déplacement en voiture des quantités d’eau suffisantes »

Perso, le soir lors des transmissions, cela se fait rapidement car nous sommes depuis 11h dans la maison bien fraîche, et y restons jusqu’à l’arrivée des parents.

Donc j’ouvre ma porte, et j’abrège car toute la fraîcheur s’en va. Les parents trouvent leur enfant frais quand ils l’embrasse. Certains meme laissent leur voiture tourner avec la Clim, et hop RAS tout va bien, et hop l’enfant au frais.


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Chantou tu dois être dans une région avec alerte canicule rouge pour avoir un mail de ta pmi.
Hier dans le Calvados il faisait si chaud que nous sommes restés à l'intérieur l'après midi Quand même ça rend le réchauffement climatique bien réel. Notre pelouse est grillée jaune pour la normande que je suis je la préfére verte 
Mon petit et moi avons besoin d'extérieur. hier le matin nous avons retrouvé nos copains copines dans le parc près de chez nous ,un parc ombragé.
Bonne journée les collègues prenez soin de vos petits et de vous.


----------



## LadyA. (13 Juillet 2022)

Heureusement que la PMI est là pour donner de judicieux conseils


----------



## NounouNam (13 Juillet 2022)

Séjourner dans un autre logement ou chez des amis ? J aime bien ta pmi


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Chantou,
j'ai reçu aussi un mail de mon CG il y a environ 15 jours, mais j'avais déjà anticipé la situation avec des sorties tôt le matin et après 17h. J'ai la chance d'avoir un jardin, donc activité jeux à l'ombre, sous les arbres. Dans le sud-est cela fait déjà un moment que l'on est en surchauffe et encore, ma région n'est pas la pire. Mais nous avons quand même dans certains secteurs des restrictions d'eau (ex : arrosage des jardins interdit) car les cours d'eau sont déjà à sec. Nous sommes en train de perdre de merveilleux sites naturels avec ce réchauffement climatique.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

NounouNam a dit: 


> Séjourner dans un autre logement ou chez des amis ? J aime bien ta pmi


🙌🤣 et oui ils sont SUPER DRÔLES je savais que vous aimeriez 

Par contre c’est malgré tout pour les parents d’aller chez leurs amis ou autres et …. Attraper le Covid bien sûr 😲👎🏼


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

caninou a dit: 


> Bonjour Chantou,
> j'ai reçu aussi un mail de mon CG il y a environ 15 jours, mais j'avais déjà anticipé la situation avec des sorties tôt le matin et après 17h. J'ai la chance d'avoir un jardin, donc activité jeux à l'ombre, sous les arbres. Dans le sud-est cela fait déjà un moment que l'on est en surchauffe et encore, ma région n'est pas la pire. Mais nous avons quand même dans certains secteurs des restrictions d'eau (ex : arrosage des jardins interdit) car les cours d'eau sont déjà à sec. Nous sommes en train de perdre de merveilleux sites naturels avec ce réchauffement climatique.


J’ai arrosé cette nuit à 3h du mat … impossible de me rendormir. Autant faire quelque chose. Et après mes posts … dodo Chantou do … dodo Chantou dormira bientôt 

A 3h je me demandais quel jour on était … GRAVE. … je croyais être un dimanche 🥂🍷🍾🍻🤒🤕


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors je viens de recevoir sms « maman fièvre cette nuit et va se faire tester »

Donc « Faire tester X svp merci »

En + pont ..  pas envie de le chopper. Comme quoi les transmissions rapides ont dû bien ET resteront pdt TREEEEES longtemps pour ma part 🤒🤕🤢😡👎🏼


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

On sait ce qu'on a à faire avec nos maisons et nos petits !!! qu'ils s'occupent de nos problèmes avec les PE ce sera bcq mieux !!! après ce sera quoi ???


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Alors je viens de recevoir sms « maman fièvre cette nuit et va se faire tester »
> 
> Donc « Faire tester X svp merci »
> 
> En + pont ..  pas envie de le chopper. Comme quoi les transmissions rapides ont dû bien ET resteront pdt TREEEEES longtemps pour ma part 🤒🤕🤢😡👎🏼


Bon et bien l’enfant sera testé et du coup ne vient pas aujourd’hui.., bah oui c’est le minimum au niveau de tout le monde .., si je n’avais pas demandé et bien l’enfant serait venu 😡👎🏼


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Séjourner dans un autre logement : alors 4 loulous. Transats, parc, jeux, lits adaptés ... La liste est longue ! J'imagine bien le déménagement ! De quoi prendre un bon coup de chaud à gérer tout cela. En croisant les doigts pour que le logement de l'ami où du voisin soit adapté. Et que les loulous ne stressent pas trop dans un environnement inconnu. 
Heu ... Je croyais que nos logements étaient un élément essentiel de l'attribution de notre agrément !?
Enfin, du grand n'importe quoi tout cela ! 
Bon courage les collègues ! Ici 37 degrés annoncés aujourd'hui !


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes,
> 
> Hier j’ai reçu un mail de la PMI pour nous-mêmes AM, les accueillis et donner des conseils aux parents
> 
> ...


Chantou1 bonjour, Merci de ce partage.​Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Ha le covid c'est encore la cata... dans l'atelier ou bosse mon fils y en a 3 qui l'ont sur 5.... hier mon mari passe chez des personnes (il est commercial) le monsieur le fait rentrer discuté et tout,,, et au bout d'un moment lui dit ''Ho j'aurai peut-être pas dû vous faire venir, ma femme et moi avons le covid"'.... purée mais c'est pas possible ça !! Les gens son vraiment irrespectueux et ne comprennent rien !!😬


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Ha le covid c'est encore la cata... dans l'atelier ou bosse mon fils y en a 3 qui l'ont sur 5.... hier mon mari passe chez des personnes (il est commercial) le monsieur le fait rentrer discuté et tout,,, et au bout d'un moment lui dit ''Ho j'aurai peut-être pas dû vous faire venir, ma femme et moi avons le covid"'.... purée mais c'est pas possible ça !! Les gens son vraiment irrespectueux et ne comprennent rien !!😬


😡👎🏼 AFFOLANT… il faut être HYPER VIGILANT.


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Bonjour Chantou tu dois être dans une région avec alerte canicule rouge pour avoir un mail de ta pmi.
> Hier dans le Calvados il faisait si chaud que nous sommes restés à l'intérieur l'après midi Quand même ça rend le réchauffement climatique bien réel. Notre pelouse est grillée jaune pour la normande que je suis je la préfére verte
> Mon petit et moi avons besoin d'extérieur. hier le matin nous avons retrouvé nos copains copines dans le parc près de chez nous ,un parc ombragé.
> Bonne journée les collègues prenez soin de vos petits et de vous.


dans les landes vigilance jaune dès lundi 14H par le préfet et en suivant la PMI envoyait le mail avec en copie l'arrêté préfectoral et les recommandations citées par Chantou. Impossible de sortir l'apmidi car hier c'était déjà du 38° à l'ombre et cela va aller crescendo. Ce matin 2H de promenade dès 8H30.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ce qui me fait « sourire » je n’attends pas la PMI … comme pour le Covid


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Elle a dit quoi la PMI ? Ne pas faire tourner les appareils procurant de la chaleur y compris en cuisine.
C'est ballot car pour le goûter toute à l'heure c'est CHOUQUETTES ...

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Elle a dit quoi la PMI ? Ne pas faire tourner les appareils procurant de la chaleur y compris en cuisine.
> C'est ballot car pour le goûter toute à l'heure c'est CHOUQUETTES ...
> 
> Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


😃🤪🙌 J’ARRIVE


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Aurais-je trouvé quelqu'un d'aussi gourmande et bec à sucre que moi ?  😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

J’ai une famille qui est partie cette nuit au Brésil 11h de vol donc est arrivée à 11h ce matin (vol de nuit avec 4 enfants) 

Il ne fait que 22 degrés car c’est l’hiver là-bas. 😳


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Aurais-je trouvé quelqu'un d'aussi gourmande et bec à sucre que moi ?  😂


Bah oui malheureusement 😏 dès que je fais un écart, j’ai intérêt à faire gaffe après. Mon mari cache les magnums … avant-hier, il m’a dit qu’il avait un secret … donc moi aussitôt intéressée … 

Résultat : un magnum caché dans le congelo.. TRÈS BIEN CACHÉ donc je l’ai apprécié. 

Même mes enfants me vendaient quand ils étaient à la maison leurs chocolats de Noël ou Pâques pour se faire de l’argent de poche. 

Donc résultat : je payais 2 fois 🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Elle a dit quoi la PMI ? Ne pas faire tourner les appareils procurant de la chaleur y compris en cuisine.
> C'est ballot car pour le goûter toute à l'heure c'est CHOUQUETTES ...
> 
> Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


Tu les as bien réussis… je constate qu’il en manque un qd même … il était bon ? 🙌


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Ah tu as remarqué ? 😂 😂 Bah il faut bien goûter avant de donner aux enfants ! 
Très bonnes mes chouquettes.  La pâtisserie a peu de secrets pour moi. Je m'y suis mise il y a quelques années et j'ai bien progressé.
Pour ça qu'ici il y a une règle d'Or : c'est moi qui offre tous les ans les gâteaux d'anniversaire des enfants.


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Humm des chouquettes🙄. Ce matin à 5h30 je faisais cuire mes pain au chocolat pour le p'tit dej..
Faut pas se laisser abattre😁😁


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Ah tu as remarqué ? 😂 😂 Bah il faut bien goûter avant de donner aux enfants !
> Très bonnes mes chouquettes.  La pâtisserie a peu de secrets pour moi. Je m'y suis mise il y a quelques années et j'ai bien progressé.
> Pour ça qu'ici il y a une règle d'Or : c'est moi qui offre tous les ans les gâteaux d'anniversaire des enfants.


De toute façon Covid ou Pas, aucun aliment vient de l’extérieur pour chez moi. 

Des parents proposent parfois d’apporter un gâteau … NON MERCI … j’explique … bah oui … « tu t’es lavé les mains, t’as postillonné au-dessus… ou dedans … »

Avec le VOUS mais fortement pensé au TU !


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Miam les chouquettes, j'adore !
Et j'adore faire la pate a choux.
Moi, je me suis mise à la patisserie et cuisine aussi,  lors du premier confinement avec cyril lignac.
Et depuis, je me lance des défis !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Humm des chouquettes🙄. Ce matin à 5h30 je faisais cuire mes pain au chocolat pour le p'tit dej..
> Faut pas se laisser abattre😁😁


Oh … le mail de la PMI … vous savez lire les filles 🤪


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*VIOLETTA*
TOUS EN CUISINE avec Cyril pendant le confinement : + 4,5 kg. Merci qui ? Merci Cyril  😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *VIOLETTA*
> TOUS EN CUISINE avec Cyril pendant le confinement : + 4,5 kg. Merci qui ? Merci Cyril  😂


👍😃


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ce qui me fait « sourire » je n’attends pas la PMI … comme pour le Covid


Tu as raison Chantou toutes les recommandations que tu as reçu de ta Pmi on connaît .il faut le prendre comme " une piqûre de rappel "du bon comportement. En période de canicule le danger pour les petits est grand 
Tu serais la première scandalisait si tu lisais un fait divers un petit est mort d'insolation car sa nounou l'a sorti au soleil a 14 h. Bon c'est pour exemple  en général 14'h c'est la sieste .


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Cette nuit j'ai gardé mon petit-fils à dormir.
Ce matin à 7h30 on était déjà dans le jardin où on a  accueillis les copines. Dehors jusqu'à 11h puis au bercail pour sa poser avant le repas.
Tout le monde au dodo à 13h dans des chambres à bonne température. Et ça dort encore... Le goûter est prêt (les fameuses chouquettes). Comme les filles partent à 18h30 pas d'urgence pour les lever. Et si mon fils arrive vers 16h30 il attendra que son fils se réveille .... 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Tu as raison Chantou toutes les recommandations que tu as reçu de ta Pmi on connaît .il faut le prendre comme " une piqûre de rappel "du bon comportement. En période de canicule le danger pour les petits est grand
> Tu serais la première scandalisait si tu lisais un fait divers un petit est mort d'insolation car sa nounou l'a sorti au soleil a 14 h. Bon c'est pour exemple  en général 14'h c'est la sieste .


T’as raison même certains parents ont du mal à comprendre que l’on rentre des 10h45 grand max 11h et après on reste au frais.  

J’ai quand même 2 belles-sœurs mortes suite à la canicule et elles n’avaient que 50 ans !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Séjourner dans un autre logement : alors 4 loulous. Transats, parc, jeux, lits adaptés ... La liste est longue ! J'imagine bien le déménagement ! De quoi prendre un bon coup de chaud à gérer tout cela. En croisant les doigts pour que le logement de l'ami où du voisin soit adapté. Et que les loulous ne stressent pas trop dans un environnement inconnu.
> Heu ... Je croyais que nos logements étaient un élément essentiel de l'attribution de notre agrément !?
> Enfin, du grand n'importe quoi tout cela !
> Bon courage les collègues ! Ici 37 degrés annoncés aujourd'hui !


C'était malgré tout un mail pour rappel des bases pour nous et aussi en informer des parents qui parfois ne savent pas. 

Une fois, mon mari roulait derrière une voiture qui avait un drôle de comportement  ... il a donc klaxonné et un jeune couple était paniqué car leur bébé de 2 semaines hurlait ... normal canicule, avait fait la « tournée des grands ducs » ...papi mamie, les amis ... DONC il leur a dit de se garer à l’ombre, a pris le bébé dans ses bras, leur a demané un bib d’eau ou lait, et le bébé allait mieux au bout de 5 minutes ... et leur a dit de rentrer chez eux « sans toucher les 20.000 ! « 

Donc c’est ÉVIDENT pour nous, MAIS pas pour certains. 

Ils ont été contents que mon mari les a aidés.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Nouvelle règle de PMInounoucat NANOU est tout a fait autorisée à utiliser son four pour la cuisson de belles chouquettes et cela tout l'été!
Passez un agréable dimanche !


----------

